# Post a photo of your truck as it sits.



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

*as it sits*

nice.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 20, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> no one else dares to show their truck?


I'd love to, especially since I just got a new one, but being new here, I have to post 15 times before I can add a photo. This makes two!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

TBF, I'll throw a pic of mine up in the next day or so I gotta um.... neatin it up a bit :laughing:


Dave


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL, well here is my truck from today. First shot is on the way out to install dining room crown a few min from my house... This was around 9:30 AM

See that rag sitting next to the orange strap....on the right.....DON'T EVER leave a rag in your bed for a few weeks and then go to use it as a damp cloth in your tool belt to wipe your caulked finger on....that rag stunk so bad a few minutes after i wet it.... its now in the trash...









Second is going to Watchung to install pull out shelves in a built-in pantry.... This was around 12:00 PM


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

invest in a new rag,.... or at least pull off a sock..lol


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I got a new bag of rags....LOL


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

TBF,

Thanks for showing pics of your setup. I have two pickups that I work out of and one has a very similar setup to yours, I have two side mount boxes, I also have a cross bed box in the front as well. My bed is a an 8' one as it is a full size truck but the same idea, I find it to be an efficient setup for me.

On my other truck I have a 56" wide x 24" gang box in the back of the bed. I can happily run 3 finish carpenters out of that gang box, it fits a small jobsite table saw, sliding chop saw, cordless nail guns, small compressor, 3 cordless kits, and hand tools, as well as levels up to 48". I put the longer levels in the bed with a few sets of horses and the chop saw stand(all except the levels stay on site usually, plenty of sawhorses and stands).


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I get away with a lot and my little truck, altho I invested in smaller tools....most jobs you can get away with out the 12" slider, the 4 gallon compressor and the table saw....at least I can, and when I need that stuff, somehow I can still fit it...LOL....

normally I run with what you see, the 2 gallon compressor (has a decent 2.7 cfm @90 and pumps up to 135), the 10" Delta chop saw. I will take a shop vac too. Either the 2.5 hp - 2 gallon or 5.5hp - 5 gallon shop vac goes as well, depends on the mess I think I will make.... I take whatever guns I think I need, usally it means my 16, 18 and 23. what you see in the boxes is usally always in there...

And if I can shop make something, I do it, it is much faster to built at the shop then load tools, unload tools, set up in a yard or garage, work, then break down, load up, clean up, and then unload the tools again...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

update...LOL, burnt out the makita hammer drill, found myself in a situation where I needed a roto-hammer but all I had was it....it didn't last...now this took its place... WTF was i thinking never owning one of these?








.

And it even fits in the box...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Good choice on the rotary hammer TBF Like you said you will wonder how you ever used a regular hammer drill before! 

Dave


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....I always stare at the large trucks packed with everytool you can buy and often wonder....do you really use every tool in there that often to warrent carrying it? Yes there are times where I say, O ****, I wish I had "x", but its not too often. Sometimes I look at hammerdrill and want to take it out, but I have room for it so it stays....I do alot of trim work, and I know I don't have a need to carry the mitersaw, table saw, air comp and nail guns with me. When I have a that job needs them, I bring them, otherwise they stay parked at home...

I don't know, maybe it is me. I used to work for a guy that would find a use to bring a tool....if we had to rip a few two bys down, out came the table saw....I just use my circ saw...faster easier.... All exterior trim was done with the miter saw, alot of times I just do it again with my circ saw...soffets and facia is often simple cuts....that were beyond his 12" CMS capacity anyway...but we still had to use it, flip the board over to complete the cut....wtf? Tool set-up was 1/2 hour everyday and clean-up around an hour....


I have crown and some window sills to do tommorrow. I loaded my truck up tonight. Wasn't sure on the weather and was too lazy to check so I put my 2 gal air comp in the back of the cab and my 10" CMS on the pass seat... I have a 4x10' run-way tarp folded on the floor board with my 16, 18 and 23 nail guns. Two air hoses coiled up in the bed. My Werner Work Platform back there and a 16' ext ladder for the windows on the rack. My tool box is back there as always and my tool belt is already loaded and hanging from the "dry cleaning" hook in the back of my cab. A 5 gallon bucket is in the kitchen with the caulk, glue and filler....waiting to go with me in the morn...


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

A really nice setup.
BTW, I don't know anyone that is actually "Pro-War"(i.e; your bumper sticker), they just aren't Jimmie Carter pacifist & they will fight rather that bend over & take it. Big difference.



DoItMyself said:


> Shop on wheels


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

A couple of quick pics from a small job that my son & I did over the weekend.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> no one else dares to show their truck?


sure, why not. she gets the job done so far .

I blew my truck engine so i pickied up a 2ndary back up till i get the new engine installed . :nerd:


----------



## Century Man (Jan 14, 2009)

I just placed this truck in service so its clean as a whistle.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Not quite clean but I know where it all is.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

And of course the trailer...


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 16, 2007)

I wanted a 1 ton utility body truck but I need the pick up to pull our travel trailer and didn’t want to pay for two trucks. We kept the pick up and bought a 16’ trailer.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Once in a blue moon, i have to head out to do some work when its forcasted to rain...I could wait to install the crown tommorrow night, but I would rather do it tonight.

Most of the tools in the bed are not mine, I am going to drop them off for a guy I work with. He go sick and left them on a job last week, so I took them home with me. Only thing in the back I will be using is the 4' ladder, the miter stand, and the shop-vac. Everything else of mine is inside the cab or tool boxes.


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

Ghost, you do know you have a rack on that thing.


----------

